# ISO Whole wheat bread shelf life



## JesusT (Apr 29, 2007)

I just made whole wheat bread for the first time and it came out real well.  The recipe I use makes two loaves.  My question is how long are they good for?  What can I do to make them last longer?


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 29, 2007)

I would freeze one and keep the other in a plastic bag.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 29, 2007)

My experience is home made breads will stale quickly. Keep them wrapped tightly and enjoy! Might try freezing one for later!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations!! I rarely see someone say their first loaves of whole wheat bread came out well.  I cool my bread first, then put in a plastic bag overnight on the counter.  The next day I slice the bread and put it all in the freezer.  I remove the slices from the freezer as I need them.  They are just like fresh baked.  

It is best to store this bread either on the counter or in the freezer.  Storing it in the refrigerator dies it out quickly.  The quality starts to decline after about three days on the counter.  That's why I freeze it all.


----------



## JesusT (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  My parents and brothers and a few friends tried it.  They didn't believe I had made it.  I used the recipe that came with my KitchenAid mixer(that I bought brand new for $5.)  I am planning on making my own bread from now on and will slice it and freeze it.  Once again thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 21, 2007)

Alot of bakeries dont bake fresh everyday any more, breads,muffins,danish etc are frozen for a day or two because they need to keep prices down they bake cool off and freeze then pull out as they need them so freezing your bread is fine just make sure it has cooled totally,wrap well and freeze
Oh by the way how the heck did you get a brand new KitchenAid for 5.00 dollars?


----------



## amber (May 21, 2007)

Not sure about fresh baked bread, but in general, I would keep store bought bread on the counter at room temperature for four or five days, and otherwise store it in the freezer.


----------

